# What is a "GH contribution"?



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm assuming this is some sort of bonus / promotion, but wanted to clarify and also find out how this works and where it can be found. I looked around various parts of app and have not seen any references to contributions or bonuses yet


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Something to do with Grubhub likely a bad thing


----------

